# Best way to get from Crickhowell to London?



## madzone (Aug 23, 2011)

My eldest just rang to say he's hitching from some festival site to Crickhowell and then needs to get to London. I don't know where to start looking  Can he get from Crickhowell to London or will he have to go somewhere else first? I think he's tying to get a megabus.

Where the fuck is Crickhowell anyway? Do they even _have_ buses in Wales?


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 23, 2011)

madzone said:


> Do they even _have_ buses in Wales?


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2011)

madzone said:


> Where the fuck is Crickhowell anyway? Do they even _have_ buses in Wales?


Rasscist.


----------



## madzone (Aug 23, 2011)

I've found a megabus going from newport to london at 7pm but I can't find a bus service from Crickhowell to newport


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh, and it's near Abergavenny which is on the rail network.


> The nearest railway station is Abergavenny with frequent services from Manchester and Birmingham via Hereford from the north and from Newport from the south and east. Newport has a half hourly service during the week from London’s Paddington Station, which also links to services from Cardiff and the west. Details of timetables and tickets are available from National Rail Enquiries at www.nationalrail.co.uk.
> 
> Taxis are available from Abergavenny or there is a bus service from the bus station about 10 minutes walks from the railway station.


http://www.crickhowellinfo.org.uk/tourism/gettinghere/train/

Crickhowell is a lovely town too.
http://www.urban75.org/photos/wales/crickhowell-powys-wales.html


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2011)

it's in the Brecon Beacons. Used to go on holiday there quite a bit. He'll need to get to the A40 and go east through Abergavenny, which'll eventually turn into the M50, which then leads to the M5, which'll take him south to Bristol and beyond.
Good luck to him!


----------



## madzone (Aug 23, 2011)

He won't be able to afford the train.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2011)

I hitched from leeds to warminster once. it wasn't that bad. how old is he?


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2011)

Bus to Abergavenny:



> Crickhowell is served by the "sixty sixty" bus No 43.
> Sixtysixty operates a return service from Cardiff (Greyfriars Road bus station) to Abergavenny via Brecon and Crickhowell on Mon-Sat (not Sun or Bank Hol).
> 
> For more info visit www.sixtysixty.co.uk email enquiries@sixtysixty.co.uk or tel: 01443 692060 / 01443 699061


And then bus to London:



> By Coach or Bus:The town has excellent coach and bus connections, both local and long-distance.
> 
> www.gobycoach.co.uk
> 
> ...


----------



## madzone (Aug 23, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> I hitched from leeds to warminster once. it wasn't that bad. how old is he?



He's 23. He's with his gf and they've got loads of stuff with them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2011)

madzone said:


> He's 23. He's with his gf and they've got loads of stuff with them.


could work then! esp if he uses the girl as bait and hides with the stuff until the door opens and she's got her foot in


----------



## madzone (Aug 23, 2011)

Apparently he's on a bus to Abergavenny. I'm getting pissed off now. I'm fucking hundreds of miles away and still I'm expetcted to sort everyone's shit out.

Does anyone know if you can get on the megabus without prebooking a ticket?


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2011)

madzone said:


> Apparently he's on a bus to Abergavenny. I'm getting pissed off now. I'm fucking hundreds of miles away and still I'm expetcted to sort everyone's shit out.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can get on the megabus without prebooking a ticket?


Book here: http://uk.megabus.com/default.aspx



> megabus.com is totally ticketless. When you make a reservation you will be given a reservation number - take this with you and present it to the driver when you travel. It's as simple as that.





> You must give our driver your reservation number when boarding the bus.
> 
> Make sure that you obtain a reservation number for each journey you reserve. While not required, we do suggest you bring a printed copy of your payment confirmation page, reservation confirmation email or SMS message, as these will include your reservation number(s). For details of our conditions, please see our Terms and Conditions page.


----------



## madzone (Aug 23, 2011)

I know where to book it I just don't want to do it because I won't get the money back. I guess I don't have much choice if they can't pay onboard.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 23, 2011)

Can't they book over the phone?


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 23, 2011)

madzone said:


> He's 23. He's with his gf and they've got loads of stuff with them.



Jesus Christ, he's 23 and expecting you to sort everything out for him?


----------



## madzone (Aug 23, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> Jesus Christ, he's 23 and expecting you to sort everything out for him?



My husband's 54 and he's the same.


----------



## madzone (Aug 23, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Can't they book over the phone?



I don't think they've got a bank card between them.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2011)

Next bus (I think it's the last):





> Departs 19:00 Newport, The Riverfront
> Arrives 22:00 London, Victoria Coach Station
> 3hrs 0mins
> 
> 2 seats = £33.00


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 23, 2011)

madzone said:


> My husband's 54 and he's the same.





Seriously WTF is a 23 year old doing going to a festival with his g/f and no plan to get home?

Have they been robbed of money, tickets, whatever, or are they just stupid?


----------



## madzone (Aug 23, 2011)

editor said:


> Next bus (I think it's the last):


Yeah, I know


----------



## madzone (Aug 23, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> Seriously WTF is a 23 year old doing going to a festival with his g/f and no plan to get home?
> 
> Have they been robbed of money, tickets, whatever, or are they just stupid?


The latter.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2011)

Cheapest single fares from Newport: £33. Have they got a young persons railcard?
There's trains until 21:44 and then you're in 'milk train' territory with the 23:45 and 00:04 taking over six hours.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 23, 2011)

Get themselves to the Coldra Roundabout and then hitch a ride in a lorry all the way along the M4 to London. I did it a few times when I was their age. It's a good place to hitch from.

Course, it will be dark soon, mind...

A night sleeping in some bins? I've done that too when fail-hitching.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2011)

Trains from Abergavenny: 20:32, 20:58 - then a four hour train at 22:16
£34


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Get themselves to the Coldra Roundabout and then hitch a ride in a lorry all the way along the M4 to London. I did it a few times when I was their age. It's a good place to hitch from.


It's much, much harder to get a lift these days.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/aug/14/is-hitchhiking-thing-of-past


----------



## madzone (Aug 23, 2011)

My youngest phoned me 20 minutes ago to tell me his bag is stuck up a tree. He can fuck off as well.

I'm going to book the megabus if they can get to Newport within 5 minutes of it leaving.


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 23, 2011)

madzone said:


> The latter.



Oh, OK. 

((((you))))


----------



## madzone (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh well. Can't book the megabus. Fuck em. They're grown ups, they can sort it out themselves, I've done my best. He's just tried to guilt trip me by saying he'll let me know how they get on if they're not dead.

Now, I'll just start counting dow the seconds till someone starts moaning about there being no tea yet.


----------



## madzone (Aug 23, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> Oh, OK.
> 
> ((((you))))



I said to him that it's possibly best to soert out travel back from somewhere before you go. I was told that's 'not helpful'.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 23, 2011)

editor said:


> It's much, much harder to get a lift these days.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/aug/14/is-hitchhiking-thing-of-past


Ah, shame. Must admit, thinking about it, that you see far fewer people thumbing a lift nowadays. At the start of the M1 in Leeds, you used to have to queue! I haven't hitched for ages.


----------



## madzone (Aug 23, 2011)

They're not usually too unlucky getting lifts down here but they do have a lot of stuff apparently.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 23, 2011)

Sometimes its cheaper to go to Cardiff to get the megabus or national express. Even when you add the extra cost to Cardiff.


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 23, 2011)

madzone said:


> Oh well. Can't book the megabus. Fuck em. They're grown ups, they can sort it out themselves, I've done my best. *He's just tried to guilt trip me by saying he'll let me know how they get on if they're not dead.*
> 
> Now, I'll just start counting dow the seconds till someone starts moaning about there being no tea yet.



Re-the bold bit, cheeky fucker! 

As far as them being 'grown ups', that's very questionable from what you have been posting, but it's certainly time for them to grow up.

Bottom line, if they have survived a festival and have 'lots of stuff with them', which I assume includes a tent, they can survive another night under the sky.


----------



## madzone (Aug 23, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> Re-the bold bit, cheeky fucker!
> 
> As far as them being 'grown ups', that's very questionable from what you have been posting, but it's certainly time for them to grow up.
> 
> Bottom line, if they have survived a festival and have 'lots of stuff with them', which I assume includes a tent, they can survive another night under the sky.


He said he's not sure if he can face another night in a tent in the middle of nowhere. Should have left the site earlier then, shouldn't he?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 23, 2011)

madzone said:


> He said he's not sure if he can face another night in a tent in the middle of nowhere.


Tough! ffs.


----------



## madzone (Aug 23, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Tough! ffs.



Quite.

It always feels like my family decide to treat me like shit all at the same time


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 23, 2011)

madzone said:


> He said he's not sure if he can face another night in a tent in the middle of nowhere. Should have left the site earlier then, shouldn't he?





Do me a favour, next time you see him, shove a poker up his arse and tell him it's from claphamboy.


----------



## madzone (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, they're still alive 

They spent the night in a hostel and I've just go them a megabus ticket for later.

Panic over


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 24, 2011)

madzone said:


> Well, they're still alive
> 
> They spent the night in a hostel and I've just go them a megabus ticket for later.
> 
> Panic over



Until the next time?


----------



## madzone (Aug 24, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> Until the next time?


Yeah, he's what's known as a work in progress.


----------

